

The Robotic Legs of the HAL Exoskeleton - pbharrin
https://ieeetv.ieee.org/ieee_spectrum_reports/landing-site-administrat-testing-the-robotic-legs-of-the-hal-exoskeleton

======
pbharrin
The original title of this post was: "a company called Cyberdyne makes an
exoskeleton - really".

By changing the title, the novelty is lost.

~~~
danteembermage
That's the point; for better or worse we don't do novelty titles here. I think
the thought is that it is the content that should garner the upvotes, not
naming cleverness, and that this is an important message to send to the
community that will spill over into comment and submission quality.

~~~
pbharrin
You completely missed the point of the post. The point of the post was not:
"look someone made an exoskeleton". As the other commenters pointed out before
you edited the title, there have been many exoskeletons made.

The real point of the post is: a company has named themselves after a
fictional company that almost brings an end to the human race.

By blindly changing the post title you are filtering out relevant information
in the post. The relevant information here is my perspective, why I think this
article should be read by other HN readers. The whole point to having
comments, and an open text field for submission titles is to get the
perspective of HN readers.

------
pbharrin
Cyberdyne was the name of the company that created the Terminator.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_(Terminator)>

------
jlgreco
$1500/mo seems stunningly cheap for what I imagine is billed as medical
equipment. Is there something about the Japanese medical system that prevents
massive price inflation from kicking in as soon as you want to say your device
is for medical purposes?

Also, if you are into real-life Terminator coolness, Boston Dynamics is a
pretty good source of that: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mclbVTIYG8E>

~~~
nooneelse
Another such video from this year: <http://youtu.be/Y6ZuZuB4tfM>

------
fionabunny
Now to combine with arm assist exoskeleton: [http://www.robotshop.com/x-ar-
exoskeleton-arm-support-right....](http://www.robotshop.com/x-ar-exoskeleton-
arm-support-right.html) ...

------
tocomment
I've always wondered if I could buy one of those hard knee braces I've seen
people wearing and attach a servo, battery and arduino to it? Could I make a
really primitive walking, jumping assist device?

------
mhb
If you're wondering what this is:

<http://www.cyberdyne.jp/english/robotsuithal/>

